# Mushing bubble has bits together?



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone know what an acceptable way to combine bubble hash disks together?  I built up a bunch of light-to-dark hash "coins" through ice water bubble.  

How can you combine the penny to half dollar disks into one fat hash mash?


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

&#8592; hopes somebody comes and helps this guy out. I have only done one has run so I have not had multiple pieces of hash to join together yet.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 20, 2011)

im not sure i understand the question?

why cant you just soften them up in your hand and press them together?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

because the bits don't actually 'mush' together.  they kinda crumble like a semi-moist cookie.

its not an issue with hand-rub hash, it will press together and bind.  but bubble seems to crumble more than bind...





			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> im not sure i understand the question?
> 
> why cant you just soften them up in your hand and press them together?


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> because the bits don't actually 'mush' together.  they kinda crumble like a semi-moist cookie.
> 
> its not an issue with hand-rub hash, it will press together and bind.  but bubble seems to crumble more than bind...


I've only run bubble once so far and I noticed mine was actually harder than a cookie when it was dried. I would break it up some before I smoked. It was goooooooood but didnt turn out like some of the pictures I have seen.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 20, 2011)

i dont know what to say, mine comes out soft and plyable, like dough.

try placeing a piece in the palm of your hand and make a fist for 30 sec, see if it softens up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> because the bits don't actually 'mush' together.  they kinda crumble like a semi-moist cookie.
> 
> its not an issue with hand-rub hash, it will press together and bind.  but bubble seems to crumble more than bind...



If your hash is crumbly, I doubt that you are going to be able to mush it together.  I suspect too much plant material in the hash.  My bubble hash is always somewhat soft, sticky and malable.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If your hash is crumbly, I doubt that you are going to be able to mush it together.  I suspect too much plant material in the hash.  My bubble hash is always somewhat soft, sticky and malable.



To much plant material can cause this? Maybe it was a bad idea for me to get the cheap bubble bags?

Please forgive me horning in on your thread Old SSSC Guy


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

i wonder how come?  i mean its soft when its moist and the thick pieces still seem somewhat pliable in their middle, but the rest is not crispy dry - but is not malable enough to re-form.

guess i'll try getting some bits moist and seeing if they will mush, then try warming some to see if that helps any.





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If your hash is crumbly, I doubt that you are going to be able to mush it together. I suspect too much plant material in the hash. My bubble hash is always somewhat soft, sticky and malable.



View attachment Hashy_03a.jpg


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

no prob on the horning... i have sympathy for Texicans  

i don't think the bags had a lot to do with it.  i have both the expensive brand-name bubble bags and also a set of cheapies got off ebay.  have not seen a lot of difference between the results, just a difference in the quality of the sewing at the seams.




			
				TexasMonster said:
			
		

> To much plant material can cause this? Maybe it was a bad idea for me to get the cheap bubble bags?
> 
> Please forgive me horning in on your thread Old SSSC Guy


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> i wonder how come?  i mean its soft when its moist and the thick pieces still seem somewhat pliable in their middle, but the rest is not crispy dry - but is not malable enough to re-form.
> 
> guess i'll try getting some bits moist and seeing if they will mush, then try warming some to see if that helps any.


I think I saw where some folks were putting them by heaters and stuff to get them malleable


----------



## ziggyross (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine turn's out the same way. I grind it to a powder put it in a press and leave it on top of my pc for a couple of days. Wala a nice cube of smoke.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

I kinda want mine to turn out like it is supposed to though. The Hemp Goddess manages to get hers correct from the start. Need to figure out what she is doing that I am not doing.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you Ziggy, i'll give that a try.





			
				ziggyross said:
			
		

> Mine turn's out the same way. I grind it to a powder put it in a press and leave it on top of my pc for a couple of days. Wala a nice cube of smoke.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

hey ziggy - i have a slow brain and just saw your mention of a press.  what kind of press?  what works for you?

i wanted to mash them into little cubes like soup bullion... 





			
				ziggyross said:
			
		

> Mine turn's out the same way. I grind it to a powder put it in a press and leave it on top of my pc for a couple of days. Wala a nice cube of smoke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I kinda want mine to turn out like it is supposed to though. The Hemp Goddess manages to get hers correct from the start. Need to figure out what she is doing that I am not doing.



LOL--I certainly did not get things correct from the beginning--I have just been doing this for a long time.  I have found that if I mix too vigorously or too long with my paint mixer paddle, I get more plant material in my hash.  It is a more green color and is not sticky and pliable.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 20, 2011)

ok, had this problem before, and came up with an easy solution..  The only problem is it was for a couple oz of bubble that wasn't quite sticky/plyable.

take the chunks and chop them down until you have a lot of hash crumbs.

I took all the crumbs I could and put them into a vacuum sealable bag..  
vacuum seal the crumbs all together in the center of the bag- try and get it as tight as possible.. no air whatsoever.

put some water on the stove and heat it to 180-190*f.  take the vaccuum sealed bag and place it in the warm water until the majority of the materials are soft.  this should only take a minute.. too long and it'll turn into goo..  I tried to get the crumbs to be very soft but not liquid soft, if that makes sense.

Take the vaccuum sealed warm hash crumb bag out of the pan, put on a solid surface, put a book or big flat piece of whatever on top(don't puncture the vaccuum bag, whatever you do) and press the bag like there's no tomorrow..

You'll end up with a marbled pressed mixbag of sub-par hash.  it should be softer and bonded together.

Like THG said, it's prolly got too much plant material in it.. thats why it's not acting like an oil or glue.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I certainly did not get things correct from the beginning--I have just been doing this for a long time.  I have found that if I mix too vigorously or too long with my paint mixer paddle, I get more plant material in my hash.  It is a more green color and is not sticky and pliable.


Mine was greenish too. Sounds like I mixed to long. I will try to not go so long next time and see what happens.


----------

